# Back posing 5'11 187 lbs



## Bruno93 (May 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToTEQ7QUeBo

Thoughts? Still losing weight, hopefully another 5 kg/11 lbs. 

No idea if this is the right place to post this in, if it's not, move it to the proper section please.


----------



## wabbitt (May 8, 2015)

Nice base.  Just from the short video, I am guessing you are pretty young.  Keep up the hard work.  Welcome to the board.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 8, 2015)

Nice v-taper, lats look good. Even got a bit of 'Christmas Tree' action coming on.

Well done, keep at it, welcome to UGB!


----------



## mickems (May 8, 2015)

Welcome to the board, Bruno.


----------



## mickems (May 8, 2015)

Bruno93 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToTEQ7QUeBo
> 
> Thoughts? Still losing weight, hopefully another 5 kg/11 lbs.
> 
> No idea if this is the right place to post this in, if it's not, move it to the proper section please.




looking good brother.


----------



## Azog (May 8, 2015)

Back looks like your strong point. Well done.


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2015)

You're ready for fitness


----------



## jennerrator (May 8, 2015)

very nice, welcome!


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 8, 2015)

He'll never make another post.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 8, 2015)

I always thought it was sort of gay to post pics or videos on your first post.....just sayin

Of course, that means you'll fit in perfect around here.....


----------



## Bruno93 (May 8, 2015)

Actually I will. I've been browsing these forums for a while now, actually found some stuff in here very interesting. 

Thanks for the replies everyone. To the guy who commented on how I looked young, I'm 21, turning 22 at the end of the year. Been lifting for too long for the ammount of progress I've made, because of inconsistency. The ammount of time I've been lifting and dieting consistently is like 1.5 years give or take.


----------



## Bruno93 (May 8, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> He'll never make another post.



Actually I will. I've been browsing these forums for a while now, actually found some stuff in here very interesting. 

Thanks for the replies everyone. To the guy who commented on how I looked young, I'm 21, turning 22 at the end of the year. Been lifting for too long for the ammount of progress I've made, because of inconsistency. The ammount of time I've been lifting and dieting consistently is like 1.5 years give or take.


----------



## stonetag (May 8, 2015)

Seeker said:


> You're ready for fitness



Yep, you're ready.
Welcome


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 8, 2015)

Well that's good u made more than one post. Lots of guys join make one post pimping their YouTube channel then never make another post. 

Stuck around there's plenty of info here


----------



## SFGiants (May 9, 2015)

All I saw was bones!


----------



## trodizzle (May 9, 2015)

Bruno93 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToTEQ7QUeBo
> 
> Thoughts? Still losing weight, hopefully another 5 kg/11 lbs.
> 
> No idea if this is the right place to post this in, if it's not, move it to the proper section please.



Looking good, keep it up.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 9, 2015)

Great start, welcome.


----------



## Bruno93 (May 9, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> All I saw was bones!



Yeah, I still feel extremely small, just somewhat defined. My next bulk to 100 kg/220 lbs will sort that out abit I hope hahah. Thanks for the compliments everyone, I know I'll still have alot to improve on.


----------

